# Good place to buy veneer?



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Does anyone know a good place online to buy veneer? I am looking to buy some native and exotic stuff, but not really interested in the highly figured stuff. I usually buy it from woodcraft but it seems to be pretty expensive for what you get. Any help would be awesome. thanks.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Try
monsterwoodshop.com


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I've had good luck with plain and figured veneer on Ebay. Good prices, if you're not looking for large quanities.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I parked next to a salesmens car the other day and wrote this down. www.usplywoodandveneer.com 331-465-1122. I never bought from them, not sure if they sell retail. I waited a while but the salesperson never showed.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

B&B Rare Woods

Certainly Wood

Joe Woodworker-when large boxes are posted again. None now.

These vendors service small projects and little guys. Reasonable but little choice. Good value for a beginner. s


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I like veneersupplies.com. What I really like about them is you choose the actual lots of veneer you want, they also have a very large selection. Once you select a wood type, you can then browse through all their lots with pics of that specific one for individual sheets or entire lots for bookmatching. They are graded by quality and priced accordingly. Excellent quality though from the ones I've purchased.


----------

